
Steve Blank: Balloon Wars - stakent
http://steveblank.com/2010/01/28/balloon-wars/
======
euroclydon
Sounds like a covert economic stimulus package for Hollywood.

------
balding_n_tired
Genetrix? Oh, mama.

